# Juno ABZ Or BRZ trims gone?



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Looks like everybody is having trouble.

I can see the day coming when we cant go to work for lack of material


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Gone are the days of being brand specific. You buy what you can buy. I waste too much time already finding “common” items and the wild price variations mean I spend too much time shopping. I’m learning that I can’t depend on a supplier as a one stop shop anymore and late starts to the day are slowing down a guy who is slow to begin with.


----------

